# Feeding eggs to snakes?



## Starter (May 5, 2013)

I have read that, in nature, pythons will eat various foods, including lizzards, snails, and reptile eggs as well as bird eggs. Is there any benefit to give them a varied diet in captivity, too? Especially chicken eggs would be a cheap option (at least occasionally), but I have never read that it is customary among snake keepers to feed eggs. When I got my snakes one of them surprised me with his first poo which was white and egg-shaped with some liquid around it, while after rats their poos were always brown and similar to dog poo. 
Another question: Can I actually feed my snakes throughout winter or is that a no-no? I have read that most snake keepers stop feeding them in April and don't start again until September/October. Especially with my youngst Bredli girl, who is only about 15 months old and quite small (less than 4 feet long), I am afraid that she could starve to death over such a long time. What do you suggest?


----------



## sharky (May 5, 2013)

Pythons get their nutrition from the livers of their pery so I would say no to eggs. Reptile eggs and chicken eggs are VERY different. Reptile eggs are amniotic and chicken eggs are not. I would just stick to rodents, no need to mess with their diet.  Rodents are #1. Also the snakes that do eat eggs have a special throat which allows them to safely crush the bird's egg shell in their throat. Our pythons DO NOT have this throat and hence would not be able to crush the egg safely.(They would probably break it in their mouths and wonder where it went ) Reptile eggs are different as they have a leathery shell. Just keep to rodents, no need to take the 'cheap' option....I also haven't heard of reptile keepers feeding ther snakes eggs? Monitors yes....pythons, no :?

Most people only cool their snakes at breeding season. If you have your worries don't risk it. I would only start cooling at around 2 years old, 15months is too young IMO. 
JMO though....


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 5, 2013)

Carpet Pythons are notorious for raiding chickens nests for eggs.


----------



## Cougar2007 (May 5, 2013)

Wild Diamonds are always in my chicken boxes raiding the eggs. Never seen one of them with their throat torn up from crushed egg shell. However i don't feed my captive animals eggs but the wild ones scoff them down regularly. They make a big mess though. If they break it goes everywhere and makes a huge smelly sticky mess hence why I don't feed them.


----------



## andynic07 (May 5, 2013)

It will not hurt your snake to eat chicken eggs but they will not get the same nutrition as they would get from a whole animal. With a whole animal they get roughage from fur and the nutrients from the offal. There is a big difference between between surviving and fully getting the nutrients you need.


----------



## LaDeDah (May 5, 2013)

A carpet snake took a few duck eggs about a week ago. Little ducklings where in those eggs... Next time I will make sure the nest area is snake proof. So I think that answers your question


----------



## Starter (May 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your answers. My neighbour has chicken and ducks, so I might get soem eggs of him occasionally as a treat - and offer them to the snakes outside of their cages as a treat. But for the normal diet, I'll stick to our rats and after brumation time I might move on to small rabbits and/or guinea pigs. And little Esmeralda will be kept warm and fed throughout winter; that just feels better and safer to me. Talk again soon!


----------



## andynic07 (May 5, 2013)

Starter said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers. My neighbour has chicken and ducks, so I might get soem eggs of him occasionally as a treat - and offer them to the snakes outside of their cages as a treat. But for the normal diet, I'll stick to our rats and after brumation time I might move on to small rabbits and/or guinea pigs. And little Esmeralda will be kept warm and fed throughout winter; that just feels better and safer to me. Talk again soon!


I would not see eggs so much as a treat and more as an opportunistic meal eaten by a snake. They are in no way as good for your snake as a whole animal.


----------



## fourexes (May 6, 2013)

I've tried my mac and my fuscus on quail eggs and they haven't eaten them. The water python I was almost sure would but he let me down  I haven't tried my bredli yet he probably would, he would eat an inanimate carbon rod if you offer it most days... Just because they eat it, doesn't mean they know whats good for them.


----------



## RedFox (May 6, 2013)

Rodents are cheap, as long as you don't buy them from a pet shop. For and adult carpet python it should only cost about $5 a week to feed. What other pets are that cheap to feed? Other wise you could look at feeding chicken pieces every once and a while. Rodents should normally make up the majority of their diet. Day old chickens and quail are also a good option although not exactly the cheaper one.


----------



## Zanks (May 6, 2013)

I have been told by a knowlegeable person that when aussie snakes mistakenly eat a (hen) egg they'll latter regurgitate it.


----------



## Luvbuz (May 6, 2013)

Starter said:


> I have read that, in nature, pythons will eat various foods, including lizzards, snails, and reptile eggs as well as bird eggs. Is there any benefit to give them a varied diet in captivity, too? Especially chicken eggs would be a cheap option (at least occasionally), but I have never read that it is customary among snake keepers to feed eggs. When I got my snakes one of them surprised me with his first poo which was white and egg-shaped with some liquid around it, while after rats their poos were always brown and similar to dog poo.
> Another question: Can I actually feed my snakes throughout winter or is that a no-no? I have read that most snake keepers stop feeding them in April and don't start again until September/October. Especially with my youngst Bredli girl, who is only about 15 months old and quite small (less than 4 feet long), I am afraid that she could starve to death over such a long time. What do you suggest?



You'd probably find that the white and egg shaped "poo" with liquid is actually the urates (urine) while the brown doggy doo stuff is the poo!


----------



## Darlyn (May 6, 2013)

More info here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/feeding-eggs-pythons-136684/ there are a couple of other threads if you interested


----------

